
How to Save Emails to Pocket - rasulkireev
https://rasulkireev.com/emails-to-pocket
======
rasulkireev
Hey all,

Just made a quick post on adding emails to Pocket. This is somehow not a
native Pocket feature, so I found a quick workaround.

Using publishthis.email you can simply turn any email into a webpage and then
save to Pocket.

This will make it extremely easy to make notes on any email course and useful
newsletters.

Please let me know if you have any feedback on the post, design or whatever.
Would love to improve :)

